# Nipple Trolling 8/12/09



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

First off I'd like to thank Will (aka Don't Panic) for the gear he loaned us for today. I went over there to pick up a belt he was going to let us borrow and he gave me a bunch of nice trolling lures to try out!

Got up early and headed outof thepassto see the ominous "red sky in the morning." When we gottothe nipplethere were some scattered storms and quite a few water spouts, including one large one. Put the baits out around 7:00 am. After about and hour of dodging the storms we hooked up on a 20-30# dolphin which pulled the hook just out of gaffing range while on the leader :banghead. After that, a wahoo hit a stretch 30 which we fought for a minute but yet again pulled the hooks, this time before we could even see the fish:banghead. Then we proceeded to miss like 4-5 MORE strikes troughout the day, mostly due to missing the hooks on an ilander/ballyhoo combo. One strike we saw was more than likely a billfish, made a big splash behind a marlin magic, popped the rigger clip, and once again came off in a few seconds! I guess we just had a bad luck cloud hanging over us today on the trolling. Lots of action, just few fish to the boat.

After that, we headed to the reef balls to get a limit of snapper in about 20 minutes at anchor. Got them chummed up with the chum churn and could have caught them all day if not for the mega storm that came inand cut us off from shore. We ended up running through that mess at about 3:30 in the afternoon. My friends got some pics that I might post up on here later.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow. Wish you could have caught some of them. At least you had them biting! What baits were popular today? I'm heading out there tomorrow. Hopefully we can get some singing reels and fish in the box


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cliff k (8/12/2009)*Wow. Wish you could have caught some of them. At least you had them biting! What baits were popular today? I'm heading out there tomorrow. Hopefully we can get some singing reels and fish in the box


The blue and white islander/ballyhoo was the hot bait, got about 5 strikes on it. Stretch 30 got hit once, and marlin magic got hit twice.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We need to get out ther soon! im dying to get on that bite


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (8/12/2009)*We need to get out ther soon! im dying to get on that bite


If you can figure out how to make gasoline spontaneously appear in the tank overnight, then we can go!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I can figure out how to make some appear but idk about a whole tank lol


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like our luck we had yesterday at the Nipple & 131! ... We had a 20# Mahi within 5 minutes of getting there then hits on the lines for the rest of the daybut none got to the boat. =(

It's a bummer, but there's always next time! Good to get out there nonetheless...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

glad you had a good trip.some days are like that.Glad i could help.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (8/12/2009)*I can figure out how to make some appear but idk about a whole tank lol


Don't worry, hopefully soon we can go, as long as the hot actionout there holds.Tom and Andrew are off to Virginia for school, so it is really just me coming back every couple weekends and Chris here. Might need to make up the extra crew space.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

bummer about not getting a hook to stick and i know how that burn feels from not grabbing a glove......i do it all the time too lol. i wouldnt mind clearing some lines for you here in the future


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Only got a few shots. Mainly storms

Cruisin at 0530










Building storms



















Getting close!










Wahoo bite. Another miss










I missed every fish, but I sure did enjoy it! Heck of a day:letsdrink


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like the bite is still on. too bad about no fish but i will takeknockdowns and pulled hooksover no strikes any day.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sail7seas (8/12/2009)*sounds like the bite is still on. too bad about no fish but i will takeknockdowns and pulled hooksover no strikes any day.


Yeah, I hear ya! It worked out well with the knockdowns today, every hour or so we would get one which kept everyone into it.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

sonds like don't panic set you up with some rubber hooks.


----------

